# delete



## !$askfrench$!

how do we delete posts and threads?

is it even possible?

if not oh well

if so please tell me.

Thanks!


----------



## Benjy

You can delete your own posts. Click on the edit button, then look for the radio buttons associated with the delete options. You can't delete whole threads, PM a mod if you need anything like that


----------



## !$askfrench$!

awesome 

nice writing lol


----------



## !$askfrench$!

thank you so much...


----------



## cuchuflete

It's worth mentioning that while you can delete your own posts, not including a thread starter post, you should generally not do so if people have replied, and made reference to specific text in your post.  That would create
a confusing and unhelpful thread.


----------



## !$askfrench$!

ahh i see thanks


----------



## cuchuflete

You're welcome !$askfrench$!,

For those who don't, just imagine this thread if Benjy were to delete his post.  Much of what follows would make no sense to the reader.  As a generality, it's better to correct oneself in a following post, or to make visible edits in an existing post, than to delete a post entirely.

Here's an example--

Original post:  





> Based on all scientific evidence, I firmly believe that the Earth is flat.


Edited post:  





> Based on all scientific evidence, I firmly believe that the Earth is flat {_Ooops!  I meant to say 'round'. Sorry_}


----------



## !$askfrench$!

nice example lol


----------



## elroy

It's also worth noting that posts may only be edited or deleted within 24 hours of submission.  If you wish to edit or delete a post after that time period, contact a moderator *with a convincing reason* asking him/her to make the change for you.  Moderators reserve the right to refuse such requests.


----------



## cuchuflete

As what I hope will be a final note here, we have had a few instances of thread starters deleting the text of the first post of a thread.  This is not only contrary to the spirit of the forums, as stated in our Guidelines, it is rude in the extreme.


----------

